# Talisker 25 - Cask Strength - Opinions?



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

Someone gave me a bottle of Talisker 25 year Cask Strength. Just had a sip with a favorable opinion, but I am no Scotch expert.

Any opinions on this product?


----------



## punch (Mar 5, 2005)

I have several bottles of Talisker on hand, but none of the 25CS. Not my favorite dram. From what I've tasted so far, I don't think that I would drop the $200.00 required to pick up a bottle of the 25. I know that a lot of people differ with me on that as Talisker is quite popular around here.


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

$200? I guess I should easy on it!


----------



## punch (Mar 5, 2005)

Considering what the Macallan 25 and some of the older bottlings of Highland Park and others go for, the $200.00 for the Talisker 25 is pretty much in line. You just have to like Talisker. However, considering what you have, whomever gave that to you must like you! For my part, I don't dislike Talisker, I would just spend the money on that lonely bottle of Duncan Taylor bottled Highland Park sitting on my liquor dealer's shelf. I believe it was in the cask around 32 years. Mmmmmmmmmm.


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

punch said:


> whomever gave that to you must like you!


Ya, I guess so. I have to make this bottle last year, as is the tradition. Last year's gift, a bottle J&B Ultimo was finished on the day he gave me the Talisker. I was not too into the Ultimo as it tasted kind of bland yet smooth, where the Talisker is quite tasty. Currently, this is my only bottle of Scotch, so I'll have to pick up something as a daily drinker if I am to meet my goal.


----------



## punch (Mar 5, 2005)

Tomatin is a nice "daily drinker" single malt. If you like the Talisker, you may like the JW Green label, which has a strong Talisker component in the blend.


----------



## Che (Dec 4, 2003)

I'd look around. A few weeks back Talisker 25 was on sale for $99.99 in a select location (east coast, northern end). I'm not sure if that was to clear the shelve for this year's allocation but 200 seems steep. Even Binny's sells it for -$170 (last time I checked).


----------



## punch (Mar 5, 2005)

Chè said:


> I'd look around. A few weeks back Talisker 25 was on sale for $99.99 in a select location (east coast, northern end). I'm not sure if that was to clear the shelve for this year's allocation but 200 seems steep. Even Binny's sells it for -$170 (last time I checked).


I found it for $189, but it was out of stock. The only place that I found on line that actually had any wanted $205.00. A local place has 25 year, but I don't know if it is cask strength (1975 year), $225 and in stock.


----------



## Che (Dec 4, 2003)

$169 http://www.binnys.com/search/spiritsearch.cfm?advs=2&ptid=2&astxt=talisker&otext=talisker

and again
http://www.dandm.com/product_info.php?products_id=5963&osCsid=071d497c56d7c95e62f664cf67af6b29&cat=


----------



## Smoked (Apr 12, 2007)

I have never had Talisker. If you compared it to another Scotch what would you compare it to?


----------



## Che (Dec 4, 2003)

Smoked said:


> I have never had Talisker. If you compared it to another Scotch what would you compare it to?


Not to sound important or sarcastic, but which Scotch(es) are you familiar with? Just to get an idea.


----------



## Smoked (Apr 12, 2007)

Chè said:


> Not to sound important or sarcastic, but which Scotch(es) are you familiar with? Just to get an idea.


I would say McCallen, Dalmore, Glenfiddich, Glenmorangie, Laphroaig, Glenlivet, Glen Moray, Balvenie, and a few other cheap malts that I can't remember.


----------



## Che (Dec 4, 2003)

O.K. I wanted to make sure when you said "Scotch" you were at least somewhat familiar with single malts. 

Talikser I would say is somewhere between Dalmore and Laphroaig, and tends to have a smoky slightly peppery spice that is well balanced. If you like & can withstand Laphroaig, Talisker theoretically shouldn't be hard to like or consume - imho. It's quite a bit smokier than Dalmore but not as medicinal or pungent as Laphroaig.

*I assume we are talking about standards as in the Talisker 10 in respect to Laphroaig 10 and Dalmore 12.


----------



## punch (Mar 5, 2005)

Chè said:


> O.K. I wanted to make sure when you said "Scotch" you were at least somewhat familiar with single malts.
> 
> Talikser I would say is somewhere between Dalmore and Laphroaig, and tends to have a smoky slightly peppery spice that is well balanced. If you like & can withstand Laphroaig, Talisker theoretically shouldn't be hard to like or consume - imho. It's quite a bit smokier than Dalmore but not as medicinal or pungent as Laphroaig.
> 
> *I assume we are talking about standards as in the Talisker 10 in respect to Laphroaig 10 and Dalmore 12.


This is probably a good comparison, based on what was listed. I have an open bottle of the Talisker 18, and it certainly seems to have more in common with the Highland Scotches than the Islay. I happen to love Laphroaig and Lagavulin. Talisker has the peat and smoke, but does not seem to have the same sharp iodine and salt water taste, but more of a grain alcohol taste. If I was comparing the Talisker to an Islay, I would probably compare it to Bowmore when it comes to flavor.


----------



## Smoked (Apr 12, 2007)

I picked up my first bottle of Bowmore 12 Year last night and loved every sip. I may have over indulged a bit though. I'm feeling a bit slow today. Thank for the input guys. This stuff does seem to be a bit on the expensive side though, considering that I get Laphroaig 10 Year for 29.00.


----------



## Che (Dec 4, 2003)

Smoked said:


> considering that I get Laphroaig 10 Year for 29.00.


Trader Joe's?


----------



## Smoked (Apr 12, 2007)

Chè said:


> Trader Joe's?


http://www.traderjoes.com/

They also have some house brand single malts but they come from major distilleries like Bowmore.


----------



## Che (Dec 4, 2003)

Smoked said:


> http://www.traderjoes.com/
> 
> They also have some house brand single malts but they come from major distilleries like Bowmore.


Yeah I've had most of them - not bad for the prices either.

Laphroaig seems to be removed from TJ's selection right now, if you are still seeing it on a shelf you might consider picking up spares, I won't be surprised if they stop carrying it.


----------



## Smoked (Apr 12, 2007)

Chè said:


> Yeah I've had most of them - not bad for the prices either.
> 
> Laphroaig seems to be removed from TJ's selection right now, if you are still seeing it on a shelf you might consider picking up spares, I won't be surprised if they stop carrying it.


What! How could they do that? Next paycheck that I get I am buying all of it.


----------



## Che (Dec 4, 2003)

I'm waiting to hear, and if that prediction is wrong I will report. As far as I can see, from 3 local stores, it's gone and there doesn't appear to be a vacant slot. They could just be using the space but I based my conclusion on a pattern of the way other products disappeared there.


----------

